
Tiny Lisp Computer 2 - soegaard
http://forum.ulisp.com/t/tiny-lisp-computer-2/56
======
soegaard
There is even a pcb version: [http://forum.ulisp.com/t/tiny-lisp-
computer-2-pcb/66](http://forum.ulisp.com/t/tiny-lisp-computer-2-pcb/66)

------
brudgers
Direct link,
[http://www.technoblogy.com/show?1INT](http://www.technoblogy.com/show?1INT)

